# Feral Colony?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I think there may be a colony near the B&O station! I was biking and stopped at the benches near the river to eat my lunch.

I had just started to eat my sandwich, when I noticed I had company. A badly scarred silver tabby came out of the woods near the trail, and a BIG tortie jumped onto the bench next to mine! 

Seeing I was surrounded, I shared some of my roast beef-and-cheese!

Both cats have goopy eyes and badly need a comb, and I could hear others in the bushes.

The benches are near a wooded area and a trail. The woods lead into Mill Creek Park, which extends for miles and miles, eventually out of Y-town.

I'll go back to check things out. Would I have better luck near sunset?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Likely, better luck at sunset as the cats may be hungrier then. Have you contacted a humane society to notify them of this feral group....it would be really great if you could do this and if they have a TNR=Trap Neuter Return program or know of some group that does, so that the cats are not reproducing as much (they're not likely to get them all! and then there are always new cats joining a colony). I recall watching a Jackson Galaxy (_My Cat From H***_) TV program about a feral colony in CA and how they set up traps with food (but left the doors open for some time) so that the cats became accustomed to going into the traps. It seemed to be pretty successful, especially catching kittens and younger cats, tho one or two avoided the trap (maybe had a previous experience). Anyhoo, I think the humane society snips off the tip of the left ear, so they know that cat has been neutered or spayed and don't put it through another surgery if the cat is caught again. Good luck!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've contacted Warren TNR, still waiting for a reply. Meantime, they keep eating the cans I set out! I pick up the empties in the morning, and leave fresh cans of pate!

I saw a big, feral looking tabby on the trail, yesterday! He was watching me from under a log.


----------

